# Wattle cyst?



## rebelacres (Apr 6, 2013)

Has anyone ever have a goat get a wattle cyst? My doe who I know is CL tested negative for several years and is not shown has a marble size ball above her right wattle.


----------



## Wellspring_Goats_Guardian (Mar 4, 2013)

Well If she doesn't have CL, There is a chance she could have gotten a small puncture wound, or even and abscess of some sort. I know a doe I Had gotten had one on her leg, but own had papers proven that she was completely clean and had just done the tests to make sure the rest of her show goats were safe to. Turns out the poor girl had gotten attacked by a dog, and the small cut/puncture wound formed a cyst. I'd talk to a vet about it mainly. There are hundreds of things that can cause them


----------



## rebelacres (Apr 6, 2013)

The vet confirmed a wattle cyst and drained it. He said it will likely come back only cure is removing the wattle. We are just gonna keep an eye on her, it was small and didn't bother her


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

even if you remove the waddle the cyst can still come back... even those who remove the waddle at birth can get them. I only had one kid with a waddle cyst. they look unsightly but usually harmless. As long as her cyst isnt too large I would not keep draining it because it can get infected. : ) hopefully it stays small..my little bucks got golf ball size UGH


----------



## rebelacres (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah hers was the size of a small marble, we only noticed it when we were scratching her head and neck during milking


----------

